# aluminum soffits & j panels and flat stock .032



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

Can anyone help me get this by next week in sandstone color and bone white color. I'm staying on line in hopes of a response. Thanks


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Try www.pac-clad.com Peterson aluminum, they have a warehouse in St Louis. We get materials from them pretty quickly, flat stock with in a few days on most cases.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

They're can't deliver until after we're done with the project.:wallbash:


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Really? On flat stock at least we get it before they even say it will be here.


----------

